# help please..... bit scared



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2006)

hi i no wot they do for the colonoscopy i have to have my first one ever soon and very scared bout it. how do they do an enema? this sounds just as scary and i'm really dreading it. please help.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Tammy. Are you saying you have to have a colonoscopy? Or in particular how an enema is done? Did they give you a sheet on how to prep for it? Please clarify and then we can help!


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2006)

hi i have to have a colonoscopy done and ive read about how they do that procedure but i dont no anything about the enema and im wondering how they do it?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

If you need an enema the best I can explain is that its like a douche bottle. The bottle is filled with a solution that is introduced into the anus via a small lubricated plastic nozzle.When I had my scope, I just had to take a prep of dulcolax orally, but I have had enemas in the past for constipation.Not all doctors use enemas for the procedure, from what I have read on here not too many do, but I suppose it could be a possiblity if the prep doesnt clean you out enough.


----------

